# Name one thing you think every woman should have in her wardrobe



## suenotto (Jun 6, 2012)

Pancua's thread about changing up her style got me thinking about wardrobe staples. What is one thing in your wardrobe that you think is so essential that every woman should have one in theirs?

My must have?

BOOTS!

Every woman needs at least one good pair of boots. There are so many styles of boot to match your personality and I say you should wear them all year round. They go with nearly everything, jeans, skirts, dresses, (maybe not shorts..)

Right now I'm on a cowboy boot kick. I have 4 pairs short ones, tall ones, all square toe with a short heel. I wear them to the barn and with skirts and dresses. I get lots of complements on them, so I wink and say, "well, you never know when you might need to ride something.."


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

For me, bras. Even the best of clothes will look like crap if your bra doesn't fit properly. Also pairing the correct bra with the correct clothes. A shirt that is smooth and plain should not be worn with a bra that has heavy embroidery/sequins or worse, a different color!

But that last one may be more a pet peeve than anything else.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2012)

I agree! For me it's about undergarments. Every woman needs to get properly fitted for not only the right size, but the right style of bra. And too, spanx and slips need to be additional investments. A gorgeous outfit can look horrible if there are bulges and lumps and rolls and sagging underneath.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 7, 2012)

Ooh good choices! and cute little anecdote with the boots!



I would say for me it's always been crucial to have at least one pair of comfortable flat shoes that can be dressed up or down- and fit in your purse (mine just barely fit!) My special flats have been my go-to for the airport and have been by my side every time I go out. :]

I still haven't mastered figuring out where I'm going to put my heels when I switch out, I hate carrying big bags but I do bring them when I assume I'll need to switch. :]


----------



## suenotto (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh, girls, I have really fallen down in the bra department (ha ha..) I gave up wearing bras a few years ago. Too uncomfortable; and I don't know if I could go back to wearing them. Once in a while I put one of my old underwire viking-style cannonball deflecting chest plates and wonder how I wore them for so many years.

Don't panic, I do wear something, its just those stretchy thingies..or sport bikini tops like TYR or sport bras. The other reason I wear these is I feel chubby with big tits pointing everywhere. I feel I look slimmer when I got em squashed under some spandex. I know its a little crazy.
 

I certainly can't understand why women get them made BIGGER!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 7, 2012)

Were you ever fitted for a bra? I found bras really uncomfortable until I was fitted and found out I was wearing the wrong size and style. Once I got the correct for me style, I found myself forgetting I even had it on.



> Originally Posted by *suenotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, girls, I have really fallen down in the bra department (ha ha..) I gave up wearing bras a few years ago. Too uncomfortable; and I don't know if I could go back to wearing them. Once in a while I put one of my old underwire viking-style cannonball deflecting chest plates and wonder how I wore them for so many years.
> 
> Don't panic, I do wear something, its just those stretchy thingies..or sport bikini tops like TYR or sport bras. The other reason I wear these is I feel chubby with big tits pointing everywhere. I feel I look slimmer when I got em squashed under some spandex. I know its a little crazy.


----------



## suenotto (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, I tried that. I used to wear Wacoal bras, the fit nicely and also look nice, but still I don't like scratchy things on my back and I need at least 3 hooks back there for support..2 just won't cut it. I know, maybe a front closure? eh, forget it. I give up. Even with a front closure, I still have to have underwires to keep em looking forward and not sideways. I find that now I almost never have to pull or adjust myself where as before I was always yanking at the darn thing..


----------



## snapbackchamp30 (Jun 8, 2012)

for me its boots


----------



## Scorpio2258 (Jun 10, 2012)

For me its jeans. They can go from casual to dressy. You gotta love em!! But be sure they are in Your size and not your DREAM size.


----------



## lipo4ka (Jun 10, 2012)

For me it's jeans too.


----------



## mjbono (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm obsessed with high heels, but I know they're not for everyone, so I would say flats


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh good choices! and cute little anecdote with the boots!
> 
> ...


I second this! I know Tory Burch Reva flats are expensive, but they are such a great investment.  And with these, you don't really need to switch out into heels - they are elegant as they are and go with a variety of outfits (from your favorite skinnies and T to a sweet sundress).


----------



## Tyari (Jul 19, 2012)

I have several: a good pair of jeans, a nice cardigan and an awesome pair of HELLS  uh - I mean heels! lol


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 19, 2012)

For me it's bluejeans. And they have to fit right. No muffin tops.


----------



## kk221999 (Jul 20, 2012)

Definitely jeans! They can be dressed up or dressed down and go with everything.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 20, 2012)

Black dress &lt;3


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 20, 2012)

A regular nice white t shirt. It's crazy how had it is to find one that fits properly and can be dressed up or down.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 20, 2012)

A comfortable dress you don't need to wear a bra with for days when you just feel like free boobing it


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A comfortable dress you don't need to wear a bra with for days when you just feel like free boobing it


  Lol! I wish I could boob it out.  I'm too top heavy to get away with it.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol! I wish I could boob it out.  I'm too top heavy to get away with it.


 Let's just say that when I'm in a bar and some dude wants me to "show what I've got", I reach down and roll up my pants leg....


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 20, 2012)

I suppose it's one good thing about being an A cup


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol! I wish I could boob it out.  I'm too top heavy to get away with it.


 I'm a DD and I know I shouldn't, but I free boob it when I walk down to check the mail sometimes.

As for me...black flats! They go with just about everything, and these are what I throw on when I can't decide what shoes to wear.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As for me...black flats! They go with just about everything, and these are what I throw on when I can't decide what shoes to wear.


 I could not agree more. I own like 8 pairs!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For me, bras. Even the best of clothes will look like crap if your bra doesn't fit properly. Also pairing the correct bra with the correct clothes. A shirt that is smooth and plain should not be worn with a bra that has heavy embroidery/sequins or worse, a different color!
> 
> But that last one may be more a pet peeve than anything else.


 I second that! Lordy, what a well fit bra can do for you lol. Being a DD, it's a necessity for me! Or lingerie/undergarments in general.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 21, 2012)

From working in the biz (which means I work extremely close with wardrobe) and reading this thread... I can definately say: double-sided tape.(Matchstick and Topstick are two well known brands). A lint brush is a close second and a Tide-to go pen in third.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 21, 2012)

OMG! Why didn't I think of the Tide To-Go pen? I definitely need one of those myself!



> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From working in the biz (which means I work extremely close with wardrobe) and reading this thread... I can definately say: double-sided tape.(Matchstick and Topstick are two well known brands). A lint brush is a close second and a Tide-to go pen in third.


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 22, 2012)

Camis or tank tops. I put them under so many tops it's unreal.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 23, 2012)

I second the camis and tank tops. I probably have 2 dozen. They can be worn so many ways.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 23, 2012)

A good fitting baseball cap. I often throw my hair up and toss on a cap. A LIFE SAVER!


----------



## ilovebeautyy (Jul 28, 2012)

For me its definitely a goood pair of comfortable tights/leggings!:heart:


----------



## suenotto (Aug 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LucyFan84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I second this! I know Tory Burch Reva flats are expensive, but they are such a great investment.  And with these, you don't really need to switch out into heels - they are elegant as they are and go with a variety of outfits (from your favorite skinnies and T to a sweet sundress).


I have never been much into flats, but I found a cute pair at goodwill, plaid made by Sperry, they have leather laces that go around the shoe like topsiders then tie in a bow at the toe and another fabric pair at Nordstrom Rack with flowers and bees! but they feel more like slippers than real shoes..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Aug 5, 2012)

_one_ thing is so difficult lol. I'll just be specific in every category:

shoes - heels: nude pumps

shoes - other: knee-length brown leather boots (with grey knee-length cable-knit socks). a winter staple, I get a pair every year (I wear them so often they never last long lol).

clothing - torso: black blazer.

clothing - legwear: tights. perfect for transitioning a summer wardrobe into fall, or from winter to spring.

accessories: skinny leather belt.


----------



## denise89 (Aug 5, 2012)

Little black dress! Also a black blazer, you can dress up and down.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 5, 2012)

A black dress, black or navy blazer, and an in-your-face red power lipstick.


----------



## mbeautyblvd (Aug 13, 2012)

Definitely a Little black dress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Aug 13, 2012)

I think a comfortable pair of flats and a well-fit LBD is what every girl should have at least 1 of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alysonleah (Aug 15, 2012)

A pair of black pumps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Samanthak03 (Aug 23, 2012)

loubitons lol!


----------



## Allium (Aug 24, 2012)

A scarf. I have a solid pink scarf that is so versatile! I put around my neck, use it as a head scarf, wrap my hat, use it for a belt, etc. Scarf for sure! Cute pop of color!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *suenotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, girls, I have really fallen down in the bra department (ha ha..) I gave up wearing bras a few years ago. Too uncomfortable; and I don't know if I could go back to wearing them. Once in a while I put one of my old underwire viking-style cannonball deflecting chest plates and wonder how I wore them for so many years.





> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's just say that when I'm in a bar and some dude wants me to "show what I've got", I reach down and roll up my pants leg....


 OK you guys are killing me here. Cant stop laughing...

For my one item I would say a plain black just above the knee skirt.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 27, 2012)

Every girl needs a good, well fitting bra and some spanx.  I had previously given up on wearing bras (underwire, pushup) and went with sports bra types for the comfort but I realized that my old bras were old and no longer fit properly.  A well fitting, new bra does a lot for an outfit.  It can make you look thinner and better proportioned.  A slimming undergarment will also make that LBD look great because it smooths away those odd budges.  No matter what you wear, what you wear under them makes all the difference.


----------

